# My Crayfish (yabby) molted again :) so big!



## kongkongha (Feb 18, 2013)

I got up this morning!I went to see my crayfish！I thought he was dead，when I look at it carefully!I know he molted again!
So happy!!!

























A blue one! She is very young：大声笑：


----------



## SSS Fan (Mar 14, 2011)

Always wanted a blue yabby, good luck.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 8, 2013)

Heidi (my cray) molts like crazy. Check out all my inverts here Shrimp of the Day



kongkongha said:


> I got up this morning!I went to see my crayfish！I thought he was dead，when I look at it carefully!I know he molted again!
> So happy!!!
> View attachment 14876
> View attachment 14877
> ...


----------



## jhayR (Jul 4, 2013)

i'm new to this and my first crayfish lost a limb after molting...how long for it to grow back?...and do they need special diet while at this process?.,thanks....


----------

